# Why This Country Is Still A Republic!!!



## 1stRambo (Apr 7, 2016)

*Yo, if the "Socialist Democrat Party" can go ahead and admit that many on the left hate the constitution? And want to change it? Then we can have an honest discussion here!

Don’t be fooled: Here’s the REAL reason the left wants gun control…

When government tries to suggest that no one be armed, there’s a problem. Dare I call it a conspiracy? When the powers that be want to “take care” of you with entitlements. When they want to take from those who have and give it to those who don’t. When they do not value human rights from conception. When they want to make deals with our enemies.*

*When they want to take away even the ability of you to protect yourself from those who would do you harm. Maybe it is all shrouded in the fact that they want to do you harm and leave you with no means of protection, From them!!!

This article was written by Earl Hall*

Don't be fooled: Here's the REAL reason the left wants gun control... - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com

"GTP"


----------



## Penelope (Apr 7, 2016)

I am beginning to think the Republicans are crazy. You don't want to pay taxes , it's ok to  pollute water, air and land for the sake of making money, no government regulation on businesses , and you want everybody packing a gun.  Your lunatics and Ted Cruz is a nut, I'll get rid of the IRS, EPA, and rip up the ACA and Iran's nuclear deal.
Scary stuff.


----------



## regent (Apr 7, 2016)

Is Russia now a democratic republic?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 7, 2016)

"AllenBWest.com"

lol


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 7, 2016)

In a republic people elect a government to govern and that means doing what they want. Most sane people want roads, science investments, ssi and police.

In a republic that is the way it is. It isn't the wild west...Sorry.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 12, 2016)

Penelope said:


> I am beginning to think the Republicans are crazy. You don't want to pay taxes , it's ok to  pollute water, air and land for the sake of making money, no government regulation on businesses , and you want everybody packing a gun.  Your lunatics and Ted Cruz is a nut, I'll get rid of the IRS, EPA, and rip up the ACA and Iran's nuclear deal.
> Scary stuff.


. You're delusional.


----------



## Centinel (Apr 19, 2016)

Matthew said:


> In a republic people elect a government to govern and that means doing what they want. Most sane people want roads, science investments, ssi and police.
> 
> In a republic that is the way it is. It isn't the wild west...Sorry.



Per the constitution, the US government has a very small set of powers. Science investments, SSI, and police are not among them.

Remember, the US is a compact between many sovereign states and doesn't have plenary power. It only has the powers the states delegated to it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 20, 2016)

Your idea of a republic is one that has next to no federal government and the people don't have the ability to vote in a government that will offer the fucking basics. 

Your ideas are extreme and dumb.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 20, 2016)

I'd go as far as to describe your rigid idea of a republic as anti-democratic and fascist. The people should be able to vote in the government that they damn well please.


----------



## Militants (Apr 20, 2016)

USofA are we or only United.


----------



## Centinel (Apr 21, 2016)

Matthew, who are you talking to?


----------



## regent (Apr 23, 2016)

There are four, maybe five, definitions of republic.


----------



## Militants (Apr 24, 2016)

United people aren't anti Democratic and at least fascists here is big white population.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2016)

1stRambo said:


> *Yo, if the "Socialist Democrat Party" can go ahead and admit that many on the left hate the constitution? And want to change it? Then we can have an honest discussion here!
> 
> Don’t be fooled: Here’s the REAL reason the left wants gun control…
> 
> ...




screw the constitution, its the bill of rights you want to reclaim.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 24, 2016)

regent said:


> There are four, maybe five, definitions of republic.


yeh and the working definition is that you get a bunch of attorneys voting for you, in their best interests and what will make them and their buddies the most money of course.


----------



## 1stRambo (Apr 24, 2016)

KokomoJojo said:


> 1stRambo said:
> 
> 
> > *Yo, if the "Socialist Democrat Party" can go ahead and admit that many on the left hate the constitution? And want to change it? Then we can have an honest discussion here!
> ...



Yo, the "Constitution" will take care of the rest!

"GTP"


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 24, 2016)

Idiot, we the people also means when we the people vote in a government to work for us = it shouldn't be limited to fighting fucking wars. A republic is all about allowing the people to vote for the government they wish for.

You would have the people have no options at all. 


If we want ssi to take care of us when we get old after 60 years of hard work...Well, we should have it.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 25, 2016)

yeh you get to vote for who rules you then your say so in gubmint is done for 4 years.


----------



## Centinel (Apr 25, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Idiot, we the people also means when we the people vote in a government to work for us = it shouldn't be limited to fighting fucking wars. A republic is all about allowing the people to vote for the government they wish for.
> 
> You would have the people have no options at all.
> 
> ...


Congress can only make laws that are necessary and proper for carrying into execution its specifically enumerated powers. Which specifically enumerated power would the law establishing SSI be necessary and proper for carrying into execution.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 25, 2016)

Centinel said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot, we the people also means when we the people vote in a government to work for us = it shouldn't be limited to fighting fucking wars. A republic is all about allowing the people to vote for the government they wish for.
> ...




so what *specifically enumerated power* authorizes them to throw people in jail for weed or what *specifically enumerated power* authorizes them to persecute people like burzynski and steal his cancer cure?  How about take your property to build a new mall?


----------



## Votto (Apr 25, 2016)

1stRambo said:


> *Yo, if the "Socialist Democrat Party" can go ahead and admit that many on the left hate the constitution? And want to change it? Then we can have an honest discussion here!
> 
> Don’t be fooled: Here’s the REAL reason the left wants gun control…
> 
> ...



They already have changed the Constitution. 

Now we have a Federal Income tax and they created the Fed.

The Republic ceased to be at that time.


----------



## Centinel (Apr 25, 2016)

KokomoJojo said:


> so what *specifically enumerated power* authorizes them to throw people in jail for weed or what *specifically enumerated power* authorizes them to persecute people like burzynski and steal his cancer cure?  How about take your property to build a new mall?


None that I can see. But what's your point?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 26, 2016)

Centinel said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > so what *specifically enumerated power* authorizes them to throw people in jail for weed or what *specifically enumerated power* authorizes them to persecute people like burzynski and steal his cancer cure?  How about take your property to build a new mall?
> ...


Its obvious, they are operating outside the contract, doesnt matter how many layers of synthesis it took them to get to the point they are now.  They are in violation of the contract through 'subterfuge'.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 26, 2016)

Votto said:


> 1stRambo said:
> 
> 
> > *Yo, if the "Socialist Democrat Party" can go ahead and admit that many on the left hate the constitution? And want to change it? Then we can have an honest discussion here!
> ...



Not really, since a republic is roman and in rome you had reps/senators speaking presumably 'for' you and on your behalf, same here, however the false presumption is that system equates to representation.  It does not and is not.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> I am beginning to think the Republicans are crazy. You don't want to pay taxes , it's ok to  pollute water, air and land for the sake of making money, no government regulation on businesses , and you want everybody packing a gun.  Your lunatics and Ted Cruz is a nut, I'll get rid of the IRS, EPA, and rip up the ACA and Iran's nuclear deal.
> Scary stuff.


 None of that is true, which proves that you are the crazy one.


----------



## 1stRambo (Apr 26, 2016)

KokomoJojo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > 1stRambo said:
> ...



Yo,



 
"GTP"


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 26, 2016)

Centinel said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > In a republic people elect a government to govern and that means doing what they want. Most sane people want roads, science investments, ssi and police.
> ...



You're thinking of the articles of confederation, which was scrapped in favor of the Constitution.

Please read sane shit.


----------



## westwall (Apr 26, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Your idea of a republic is one that has next to no federal government and the people don't have the ability to vote in a government that will offer the fucking basics.
> 
> Your ideas are extreme and dumb.







And historically accurate.  Your way leads to ignorance, incompetence and institutionalized beggary.  Think Rome before the fall.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 26, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> Centinel said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



no they were not scrapped, nowhere will you find anything that scraps them, the constitution is an overlay, laws are like onions, they add layers and the new layer supercedes only that which is applicable.


----------



## Centinel (Apr 26, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> You're thinking of the articles of confederation, which was scrapped in favor of the Constitution.



No, I'm thinking of the constitution. Article I, section 8 has a small list of powers that the states, when the established their union, delegated to it. You should have a look.


----------



## regent (Apr 26, 2016)

The Constitution does not say the USA is a republic, nor does it define "republic." When Franklin is asked by a lady, I think it was a Mrs. Powell, at the end of the convention: "Have you given us a monarchy or a republic?" Franklin replies "A republic, if you can keep it."  So was that it? We are a republic, not a monarchy?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I am beginning to think the Republicans are crazy. You don't want to pay taxes , it's ok to  pollute water, air and land for the sake of making money, no government regulation on businesses , and you want everybody packing a gun.  Your lunatics and Ted Cruz is a nut, I'll get rid of the IRS, EPA, and rip up the ACA and Iran's nuclear deal.
> ...



Every word I wrote is true which proves your the one who doesn't  read or has their head in the sand.  Pick just one of the things I said and tell me why its not true??


----------



## KokomoJojo (Apr 27, 2016)

regent said:


> The Constitution does not say the USA is a republic, nor does it define "republic." When Franklin is asked by a lady, I think it was a Mrs. Powell, at the end of the convention: "Have you given us a monarchy or a republic?" Franklin replies "A republic, if you can keep it."  So was that it? We are a republic, not a monarchy?


the only difference is that in a monarchy the president is by heredity.  
the us is nonetheless easily provable a feudal society


----------

